# Sữa Aptamil Anh và Đức có gì khác nhau



## embecuoi556 (18/3/21)

*Sữa Aptamil Anh và Đức có gì khác nhau*
*1. Sữa Aptamil Anh được chia theo 3 giai đoạn:*

_Sữa Aptamil số 1_ ( từ 0 đến 6 tháng tuổi): đặc biệt bổ sung Nucleotides đáp ứng hoàn toàn nhu cầu dinh dưỡng giai đoạn tăng trưởng nhanh của trẻ ngay từ lúc mới ra đời cho đến 6 tháng tuổi. Dưỡng chất Nucleotide là một thành phần tự nhiên có trong sữa mẹ, cần thiết cho sự tổng hợp mọi tế bào trong cơ thể, sự tăng trưởng và hoàn thiện chức năng hệ miễn dịch. Trong giai đoạn sơ sinh bé phát triển rất nhanh, rất cần bổ sung Nucleotides.
_Sữa Aptamil số 2 _( từ 6 đến 12 tháng tuổi): giàu chất sắt đáp ứng nhu cầu sắt tăng cao của trẻ giai đoạn tập ăn dặm từ 6 tháng đến 12 tháng tuổi. Từ 6 tháng tuổi trở lên trẻ bắt đầu tập ăn dặm nhưng sữa vẫn là thức ăn chính của trẻ (khoảng 500 – 600 ml/ngày). Với 600ml sữa mỗi ngày đáp ứng đến 50% nhu cầu sắt của trẻ giai đoạn tập ăn dặm.
_Sữa Aptamil số 3_ (từ 1 đến 2 tuổi): với hàm lượng cao DHA & Vitamin D hỗ trợ phát triển trí não và hệ xương răng chắc khỏe của trẻ giai đoạn tập đi từ 1 đến 2 tuổi. Bé trong giai đoạn này rất năng động, ngay khi bé được ăn uống đầy đủ cũng khó đáp ứng nhu cầu về dinh dưỡng của bé. Hai ly sữa Aptamil 3 mỗi ngày (300ml) cũng là một phần của chế độ ăn uống cân bằng và lành mạnh cần thiết cho bé.






_Sữa Aptamil Anh được chia theo 3 giai đoạn_
*2. Cách pha sữa Aptamil Profutura:*
*Bước 1:*

Trước khi bắt đầu pha sữa bột mẹ bỉm nên chú ý khử trùng các dụng cụ như bình sữa, núm ty… và rửa tay thật sạch trước khi pha sữa, hạn chế được nguy cơ vi khuẩn xâm nhập gây bệnh cho bé.
*Bước 2: *

Khi pha sữa chú ý lấy nước đun sôi để nguội khoảng 40 độ, theo tỉ lệ 1 thìa gạt ngang sữa với 30ml nước. Đây là bước quan trọng để tránh sữa pha quá đặc hoặc quá loãng, cũng như việc giữ được các dưỡng chất cần thiết nhất cho bé.
*Bước 3:*

Sau khi cho sữa và nước theo đúng tỉ lệ vào bình, các mẹ làm tan sữa bằng cách lắc đều bình hoặc lấy thìa khuấy đều.

Mẹ cần thử độ nóng của sữa bằng cách đo bằng nhiệt kế hoặc nhỏ sữa ra cổ tay trước khi cho bé ăn để tránh nguy cơ bé bị bỏng do sữa quá nóng.
*3. Phân biệt sữa Aptamil Anh thật và sữa giả*
*Quan sát vỏ hộp:*

Chúng ta cần phải đọc kỹ các thông tin in trên vỏ hộp như nhà sản xuất, hạn sử dụng, thành phần dinh dưỡng có đúng với thông tin ảnh quảng cáo hay không ? Các thông tin giá rõ nét và không xuất hiện các vết xóa. Hộp sữa phải còn nguyên vẹn không xuất hiện nhiều vết móp, thủng các dấu hiệu bất thường khác.
*Mã vạch sản phẩm:*

Chúng ta có thể sử dụng điện thoại kiểm tra mã vạch xem có thật không, hoặc dùng phần mềm search mã vạch thông tin sẽ được hiển thị rõ ràng.
*Phân biệt qua màu sắc sữa bột và vị của chúng:*

Sữa Aptamil Profutura có mùi thơm dịu nhẹ, không hắt, màu trắng sữa, vị nhạt. Sữa mịn hạt, tơi xốp, không vón cục.






_Phân biệt sữa Aptamil Anh thật và giả_
*Hạn sử dụng ghi trên hộp:*

Sữa Aptamil Profutura có hạn sử dụng 18 tháng từ ngày sản xuất. Vì thế khi mua chúng ta cần chú ý lựa chọn sản phẩm còn date.
*4. Sữa Aptamil Anh và Đức có gì khác nhau?*

Hiện nay trên thị trường đang lưu hành phổ biến 2 dòng sữa Aptamil của Anh và của Đức. Cả 2 loại sữa Aptamil Anh và Aptamil Đức đều là dòng sữa của hãng Milupa xuất xứ Châu Âu, được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ từ những nguyên liệu được chọn lọc kỹ lưỡng và sạch sẽ. Hãng Milupa với bề dày hơn 100 năm kinh nghiệm, cung cấp đến tay khách hàng những sản xuất chất lượng và nhận được sự tin tưởng của nhiều mẹ
*Sữa Aptamil Anh:*

Các dòng sữa giai đoạn từ 1 tuổi trở nên được bổ sung nhiều DHA và Omega. Nếu mẹ thích con trẻ thông minh trí tuệ, sáng mắt thì chắc chắn không thể bỏ qua Aptamil Anh.
*Sữa Aptamil Đức:*

Ưu điểm của dòng sữa này chính là hàm lượng men vi sinh cho tiêu hóa và sắt cao hơn. Do đó, những mẹ ưu tiên con phát triển chiều cao nhiều và hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh nên sử dụng dòng sản phẩm này.


----------

